# I have a (?)scope for the esophagus tomorrow



## Cherrie

OK, it's really ridiculous of me -- but the name of that scope test is so long that by the time I got home, I can't remember what it is called anymore... It is an endoscope for the esophagus, but I think they used a pretty fancy long term for it and I can't for the life of me remember what it is called anymore Anyways, I have a question about it -- I was on the phone making that appt in my car so I couldn't concentrate and the noise level was high. I thought the nurse said something about no food or... after 7:00 a.m., but it's the "..." part that I didn't hear -- has anyone had this test before and were you allow to drink water at all after a certain time? Is it a painful test? What can I expect? It seems they are going to put me off pretty good as they said I should have a driver with me and I'd be totally out of it... Any words of wisdom would be really appreciated as I'm kinda scared. Thanks!Cherrie


----------



## firstone

Are you talking about upper endoscopy?. its also called Esophagogastroduodenoscopy(egd). So that might be the long name you are talking about.Yeah, you cant eat or drink anything after midnight the day before your test. I think you can have a little sip of water if you have to take your medication. It doesnt really hurt and its pretty quick, they will spray something in your mouth so you wont gag... takes like 5-10 minutes.. so theres really no need to worry. Fasting is the only thing that sucks about the whole thing. lol...You might have a little sore throat for a couple of days... or you might not... I went through it twice, the first one I felt a little sore throat then second one I didnt... I think thats the only pain you would feel.... Its a pretty simple procedure so dont worry, everything should be cool...


----------



## Cherrie

Ooh, yes, yes, that's what they said the looong name! Thanks, Firstone!!And thanks for putting my mind at ease! I feel much better about it now Just wondering -- the spray will be that strong that it will knock me off? They were pretty firm about me having to bring a driver... Wow! Not even my dentist told me that when I had my wisdom teeth pulled when she gave me the anesthetic Cherrie


----------



## firstone

No problem No, the spray is used so you wont gag when they insert the scope. The one that will makes you dizzy and calm is a separate thing. It will be given to you through the needle. Yeah, i think its because you will be sort of dizzy for a couple of hours thats why they want somebody to drive you. Its just like drinking a beer and then driving. It really is not a good idea....Oh trust me, this procedure is not the same as going to the dentists... LOL.. trips to the dentists HURTS!!!.


----------



## Cherrie

I see! Thank you SO much, Firstone!If it won't hurt as bad as going to the dentists, then I'm sure I'll be OK! Now I can go back and get some more (and better) sleep, lol, obviously I was too worried last night to get much...Thanks again! Cherrie


----------



## Cherrie

Hehehe, I came back from the scope a couple hours ago, still pretty out of it. But was sleeping during the test and don't remember a thing about it. Everyone told me that right after coming out I kept mumbling trying to tell people something that nobody knew what I was saying, LOL...The dr.'s cool -- i dont even have a sore throat, at least not now I'll be able to know the biopsy result in a week. Hope it's good!Thanks again for the support!Cherrie


----------



## firstone

HAHAHA. You were probably dreaming.... Im glad everything turned out alright with that.


----------



## Cherrie

Thank you! CherrieP.S., hehehe, they told me I was quite entertaining when I mumbled, LOL!


----------

